# This is Canon support



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

Recently I wrote this to Canon Canada:

"_Hello,
I know that the answer to this question has to come from both Canon and Adobe but us, the EOS R5 users are now caught in the middle of it.
Why is the EOS R5 camera profile missing from Adobe Lightroom?

Do not worry, I will ask the same question, like many other users, on Adobe's support website but I also wanted Canon to be aware of this. "_

This is what I got from them today:
_"Unfortunately Canon doesn't support third party software. You may contact Adobe to confirm if they will be offering a software update to accommodate the EOS R5 camera profile.

Alternatively you may use the Canon Digital Photo Professional software to edit or convert your images."_

As you might already know, Canon's DPP has zero DAM (Digital Assets Management) capabilities, the included tools are let's say, decent but extremely slow.

Please start bugging Canon (Canada, US and other countries) to start working with Adobe otherwise we'll never see the R5 camera profile in Lightroom.
I find their response indolent and stupid. Yes, it's third-party software but it would be used for Canon cameras.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Recently I wrote this to Canon Canada:
> 
> "_Hello,
> I know that the answer to this question has to come from both Canon and Adobe but us, the EOS R5 users are now caught in the middle of it.
> ...



What was Adobe's response to your request?

Does this link help?


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

None so far but if you go to their support website you'll see that they complain Canon is not playing ball with them, in a nutshell.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> What was Adobe's response to your request?
> 
> Does this link help?


I knew about building your own camera profiles and actually I watched that video yesterday but we shouldn't have to do that, should we?
I don't think a user built profile is as good as a vendor one.
Of course, you can buy them for $15, but again, we spent a lot of money on the camera already, we should NOT have to do it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2020)

I am surprised that Adobe and Canon don't work better together on this. Going on four months since release.

Just random brainstorming...I wonder if Canon has a major firmware up its sleeve? Something that might be significant enough to warrant a delay with the profile?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 23, 2020)

Nelu said:


> ... they complain Canon is not playing ball with them, in a nutshell.


And what is the reason for that? 
Canon playing bad or Adobe playing bad?
As long as I am not involved in the inter brand comm I wouldn't be able to tell who's the Jack*** in that game.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2020)

This thread ties in with this new one: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/dpp-5-0.39530/


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This thread ties in with this new one: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/dpp-5-0.39530/


I don't think so.
There's no DPP 5, I wonder where they got that from...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I don't think so.
> There's no DPP 5, I wonder where they got that from...


The problem is that there isn't a DPP 5, which is what the OP was complaining about.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The problem is that there isn't a DPP 5, which is what the OP was complaining about.


Well yes, I see that but complaining on the forums won't do us any good.
We have to bug Adobe and Canon directly, to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Well yes, I see that but complaining on the forums won't do us any good.
> We have to bug Adobe and Canon directly, to get their heads out of their asses.


How do you know that it is more effective than complaints on forums? Your direct mail to them got the bums rush.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> How do you know that it is more effective than complaints on forums? Your direct mail to them got the bums rush.


Yes, you're right, my direct email to them did nothing. 
How about your email?
How about the other emails?
If you don't say anything to them it's all groovy.

At least if I open a ticket with CPS they'll have to waste some time on it, they can't just close it.
We need them to bring the matter up the food chain.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2020)

Canon is not going to support competing software makers. They would have to customize software or profiles for every one and for any updates they made that broke the custom profile. Adobe makes their own profiles and users sometimes upload them. You can make your own that exactly matches your camera.

Canon does offer SDK's but Adobe doesn't use those.

There are 17 profiles for a R5 photo in Lightroom, have you checked all of those for one you like? I'm not sure they are all that valuable but they do give different looks.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't know where you see any R5 profiles in Lightroom.
I'm on a freshly imaged test computer, just installed Lightroom Classic version 10.0 and I see the following profiles:


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2020)

Well I have them. They are under the Adobe Raw (7) tab.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Well I have them. They are under the Adobe Raw (7) tab.
> View attachment 193573


I think he is looking for camera matching.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I think he is looking for camera matching.


That is correct, thank you.
This is what I mean. Just sort by camera vendor.
No camera profiles for a whole bunch of newer Canon cameras: RP, 1DX Mark III, R5, R6, 90D,etc.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2020)

Nelu said:


> That is correct, thank you.
> This is what I mean. Just sort by camera vendor.
> No camera profiles for a whole bunch of newer Canon cameras: RP, 1DX Mark III, R5, R6, 90D,etc.


Maybe we only got the R because it matches the 5D4.

I wonder what percentage of LR CC customers use them? Might they be little known, therefore low priority?

I tried the R's Portrait profile for a window-light shot yesterday. Looks great! Thanks for reminding me about them!


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 24, 2020)

Nelu said:


> [..] I don't think a user built profile is as good as a vendor one.
> Of course, you can buy them for $15, but again, we spent a lot of money on the camera already, we should NOT have to do it.



The colorfidelity ones are user built and come *very* close to DPP4, so in this case "user built" beats "Adobe vendor" with a very large margin.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 24, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The colorfidelity ones are user built and come *very* close to DPP4, so in this case "user built" beats "Adobe vendor" with a very large margin.


I think your logic has a flaw.
There is no Adobe Lightroom Canon R5 camera profile so what are you comparing the Colorfidelity ones to? To the canned Adobe profiles?
Those are not camera-specific.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 24, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I think your logic has a flaw.
> There is no Adobe Lightroom Canon R5 camera profile so what are you comparing the Colorfidelity ones to? To the canned Adobe profiles?
> Those are not camera-specific.



They are what Adobe gives me as part of the monthly 'protection' money I pay them.


----------

